# Amplificador Stk 4272



## nenequito (Nov 12, 2016)

Alguien sabe con cuanto voltage trabaja este amplificador  si alguien encuentra el datasheet me lo puede facilitar por favor...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Nov 12, 2016)

ir a www.google.com , en el cuadro de busqueda colocar "stk4272 datasheet" y seguramente lo encontrará.

Saludos.

EDIT: estas seguro que el numero es ese? sale 4273 4274


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 14, 2016)

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view_datasheet.jsp?Searchword=STK4272


A lo mejor en ese enlace


----------

